# Leaves a rough finish



## Howie

Thanks for the review. I had been eyeing this item for a while. Guess I better look elsewhere.


----------



## ChuckC

I'm surprised to hear that HF would sell an inferior product ;-)


----------



## DrSteve

I have one of these. I bought it figuring I would sharpen the 20$ blades I use for cutting MDF and plywood. I found that once I get it set up it did a decent job for what I was asking. Hopefully, I will get to a place where the fiddling is minimal. I would NEVER think to use it on my high quality Ridge Line Blade. It has done a decent job getting a little extra life out of those disposable blades. Ya know you get what you pay for; what can you expect for 50$, but in my shop it has paid for itself


----------



## AaronK

hmm any possibility of replacing the stock wheel with a finer one?


----------



## slickSqueegie

yeah, replace the wheel..
The luck I have had with Harbor freight is always hit and miss! but on some of those misses you can tweak it (replace the wheel) and may fix your issues!


----------



## Dal300

I have the same outfit and also only use it for the cheap blades.

I haven't had any problems with the roughness of the diamond wheel, maybe as others have said, it's just a bad wheel.

I bought mine from Empire Liquidators on eBay as a return and it came with two of each kind of wheel.

I also bought another one on eBay as parts in case something happened to the one I had. I ended up turning it into a stationary sanding disc set up by removing the housing and re-tapping the threads. Then I just screwed on an old Jacobs drill chuck and built a 6" plate for it. It works really really good for that purpose also.


----------



## AaronK

reminds me of twin peaks


----------



## Dal300

*reminds me of twin peaks *

I think I knew her once!


----------



## Bilsharp

I have a sharpening business and have seen the machine you mention at my local Harbor Freight store. I can tell just be looking at the display model that it's crude, to say the least. In order to sharpen a carbide blade properly, it takes a machine with the capability to face, top and side grind with precision settings. The diamond wheel on the HF machine could be used for sawing masonry but not for any sort of precision grinding.

I also have a Chicago Electric chainsaw sharpener that was given to me (another Harbor Freight product) that I tried to use to grind the rakers on chains. Again not a precision machine, contains too much plastic in the body and some of the moving parts. The stop finger is flimsy and allows the chain to shift. If the chain shifts when grinding .025" off the raker, I wouldn't trust it to accurately sharpen the cutters.


----------

